

Show HN: My weekend hack. Malleable, CSS3 styled QR Codes Generator - evilduck
http://crimesagainstcode.com

======
ianterrell
This is a good idea overall; there's tons of potential to brand QR codes and
otherwise play with them.

See here (or google 'artistic qr codes') for more:
<http://mashable.com/2011/04/18/qr-code-design-tips/>

~~~
evilduck
Yeah, I ran across that article before starting. To me it looks like all of
their examples (and most custom QR codes in general) are the result of
photoshop effort and I haven't yet found a QR Code generator that offers
customization or branding besides overlaying a small image on the the code.
This was just a learning exercise / excuse to play with CoffeeScript, but I
thought it turned out well enough to share.

